

Show HN: CSS3 icons and glyphs that you can use for free - luzon19
http://cssdeck.com/labs/css3-monochrome-icon-set

======
jeffehobbs
Neat, but you should probably give Glyphish some credit for design inspiration
here.

~~~
emgee3
I think "design inspiration" is a bit lenient. He even copied the Gylpish
popsicle icon.

